# Another great day on the Water



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

More pics later, Tired now. *Update (1/16/2010-Pictures added)*

They Chewed the hair of the remainder of the jigs today.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Tease


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

NICE!!!! Tearing up them jigs!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*1/15/2010 pictures*

Kyle was with us yesterday to enjoy some of the catching. We must of caught well into the 100's of SeaBass.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

if'n you ever wanna see a fat guy jump + scream , throw one of them big ugly snake lookin eels in the boat with me.



nice bass. i wanted to fish so bad today. 


looking @ jetskis soon


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

nice. looks like a great day.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> if'n you ever wanna see a fat guy jump + scream , throw one of them big ugly snake lookin eels in the boat with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they are cool looking in the water, not sure I would want to get my hook back from em tho...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Did it break your heart to have to throw a nice grouper back because of the closure?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*m*



Too Busy said:


> Did it break your heart to have to throw a nice grouper back because of the closure?


miserably


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice catches


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

*45 is the magic number.*

just looking at this picture makes my arms hurt.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Yum!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Clyde said:


> Yum!!!


Well said!!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

I hear ya Ryan wear em out man.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Dammmmmmmmmmm... Look at all them snacks.... Couple real hawgs in there.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice fat bass Ryan! Yum yum yum yum yum!


----------

